# People hearing my subvocalization;negative thoughts



## subvocalize (Feb 25, 2009)

I didn't know what other forum here to put this in but, my subvocalization is out of control. Sometimes i even speak out loud because some people can hear my subvocalization. I often subvocalize in the back of my throat, if you know what i mean? Its like, i speak with my mouth closed, silently, but in the back of my throat. Some people can actually hear this because i've heard people that have heard me talking "silently", just recently i heard two of my friends talking about what i said. I don't know how elese to think except to subvocalize, its causing me to think nothing but negative thoughts, and the negative thoughts are causing me high anxiety. The subvocalized negative thoughts get really bad especially when i'm doing physical activity. I just can't seem to even control my own voice any more. I just wish i can stop subvocalizing. It seems that when i subvocalize, even when my mouth is closed, i'm speaking out loud. Can someone help? I need to learn how to stop subvocalizing, prevent negative thoughts, (Yes i could at one time prevent negative thoughts, before i moved to another state, 99 percent of my thoughts were positive, i rarely got angry or sad, maybe once or twice a year) and the third thing i need to learn is how to control, prevent and burn anxiety. I love this forum and i love all of you.


----------



## Skaterkid831 (Feb 9, 2009)

my best advice is to grab some headphones and listen to music
that might help...and try not to worry to much about it...
i know how you feel i get the same way and if you feel your anxiety coming a long try to take deep breaths i hoped i help.


----------



## subvocalize (Feb 25, 2009)

Well, i finally did it, i have control of my subvocalization, it was all because i had poor posture. I slouched and people say i looked funny when i sit down. The poor posture constricted my breathing and i was over breathing especially in the morning or whenever i have to do some work. Now i breathe freely, no more racing thoughts:boogie. The way i breathe has always controlled my thoughts. When i would breathe fast and or loudly, i couldn't control anything i said outloud nor my thoughts, i was always rushing and doinig things fast because of anxiety. Plus a lot of times i was breathing through my throat because of poor posture. That was the reason i had anxiety, improper breathing and incorrect posture.


----------



## davahub (Dec 12, 2010)

Hello,

The process you are encountering is voice to skull transmissions or directed energy weapon. What makes you sub vocalize in the back of your throat is motor neuro control of you sub vocalization process. The process is not only read through sensors but stimulated with direct nerve energy stimulation. This enables the people that commit this crime to use your mental sub vocal voice ask the cognitive voice questions that are automatically answered. These answers are read using eeg or emg back to the criminals and they can basically read your mind the trick is to control the sub vocalization stimulation through muscle training. You can try to hold your tongue from moving or you can drink water or you can use breathing techniques. 

David Huber


----------



## Tim564 (Mar 12, 2012)

Im at the point where im yelling subvocally and im constantly, subvocally, saying what im doing or thinking. Its cOmpletely out of control and im desperately looking for a way to stop it. I just found out it was called speaking subvocally the other day, ive never really been able to give it a word. Anyways, im yelling subvocally, invulontary, to the point where both neighbors can hear it and try to get me to calm down, which technically I already am, I just cant stop this subvocal bull**** and it effects everything in my life, from going to the bathroom, to reading a book, to riding a bus. Im constantly trying not to blurt out sexual thing which greatly reduces my ability to focus. The kicker is that my house is right next to a highway and cars greAtly amplify the volume of it to the point where you could hear me reading a book( im subvocally reading every word while striving to prevent anything sexual from coming out, greatly reducing my reading speed and attention span) from across the street. Its been giving me throbbing headaches. dogs hate me. Ive losy most of my friends because of it too. I have no idea how to stop, my best idea is meditation. Its very furstrating, I dont even know how this is possible. I also cause kids and toddlers to cry:/.

The thing that pains me most is the fact that i want to be a martial artist, but before I even throw a punch or kick i subvocally say, loud and clear, what type of punch or kick im going to deliver, thus telegraphing like a book. At lower levels its not such a big deal but at higher levels, the slightest mistake, like a telegraph, will be capatalized upon. Hard.

I wake up with this and i go to sleep with it. Even now, im subvocalizing this.

Does anyone have advice on how to, once and for All, stop? Im very desperate.


----------



## deejay100 (Nov 3, 2012)

*Hi Everyone.*

As you are aware of the mental illness called schizophrenia and how those people can hear voices in their head but no body around them can hear these voices. Yes I guess that occurs. And also some people can see things or stuff that's not there to others. I assume they have a mental issue of some sort.
---But now there is this voice to skull or other techniques that read your thoughts and your subvocals--- and other people can actually hear you thoughts somehow. I know it sounds funny and all but this can happen to anyone. GANG STALKING targeted individuals with electronic techniques. Is there a way to get rid of this voice to skull somehow? Like a device or something.


----------



## Esther1123 (Oct 10, 2015)

I'm questioning if this is even physically possible, as many of the sounds we make when talking are formed with our tongue and the shape of our mouth. How could someone make sounds from the back of their throat, besides grunting, if their mouth is closed? 
I wonder if someone could say something outloud while believing that they have their mouth closed and that it's only in their head.


----------



## Tinamae25 (Nov 12, 2015)

I too experience subvocalizing, I've been struggling with this problem for whole 4yrs now and it's ruining my life. I don't know how I adapted this ability, it just doesn't make sense. My doctors do not acknowledge this ability, they just stare at me trying to figure how I'm doing what I'm doing. I still can not believe this is happening to me. I did have anxiety growing up but I didn't really give it power to control my behavior. I don't know who I am now, this subvocalizing has changed my mental so drastically. I try to whisper to my self while I'm working so that people aren't able to hear me subvocalize, my thoughts are always sexual. Its so embarrassing.. I thought it was a spiritual problem but it's definitely physical. It helps when I breathe through my nose. I'm going to start yoga soon. But I feel like I can't even have a thought now without subvocalizing to myself.. It hurts me so much because I feel like I can not be around my family or friends I embarrass my parents! I just hate my existence and I always pray for God to kill me.. How can I live a normal life? This is the worst possible ability someone can have.. I will update on my breathing exercises.. Sorry for my negative thoughts but I'm venting here because I can't really talk to anyone about this they just always tell me it's all in my mind and I'll be fine...


----------



## Pablo Leroy Jerez (Feb 19, 2016)

Did the people around you stopped listening to you while you subvocalized? I want to know because I subvocalize too, and since the past year The neighbors have been repeating everything I said. Sometimes I ask myself "What's the point on repeating what I said if it's no interesting at all" I've taken pills but it only makes me feel relaxed for a time, and it doesn't stop the REAL fact that everything that I Subvocalize can be heard by my neighbors. Everyday when I subvocalize, there's one or two persons repeating what I'm saying loudly. The thing that upsets me is that my thoughts aren't private anymore since July 2015. And my neighbors don't just repeat but they have come to the point to talk in the background of the series I watch on my Laptop and Cellphone (Radio Frequency Interference). And No, this isn't Schizophrenia. I've taken three medications and nothing's changed. I just want this to disappear so I can subvocalize like I did before; calmly and happily. How did you make it?


----------



## Ramle (Dec 4, 2020)

davahub said:


> Hello,
> 
> The process you are encountering is voice to skull transmissions or directed energy weapon. What makes you sub vocalize in the back of your throat is motor neuro control of you sub vocalization process. The process is not only read through sensors but stimulated with direct nerve energy stimulation. This enables the people that commit this crime to use your mental sub vocal voice ask the cognitive voice questions that are automatically answered. These answers are read using eeg or emg back to the criminals and they can basically read your mind the trick is to control the sub vocalization stimulation through muscle training. You can try to hold your tongue from moving or you can drink water or you can use breathing techniques.
> 
> David Huber


I have the exact same problem,everyone around me can hear my subvocalization. Even if I barely move my throat/tongue,people can still pick up what I'm subvocalizing.I see that you said that his subvocals are transmitted through Voice to Skull and that's how people pick up his subvocals,is that done through an implant or is it done remotely?


----------



## Ramle (Dec 4, 2020)

When you say other people can actually hear someone’s thoughts through Voice To Skull Techniques,do you mean the perpetrators that are actually doing the targeting can hear the thoughts? Or do you mean everyone around the “Voice to skull victim” can hear his\her thoughts.Because everyone around me can hear my thoughts. Is Voice to skull done through an implant or is it done remotely without an implant?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

subvocalize said:


> I didn't know what other forum here to put this in but, my subvocalization is out of control. Sometimes i even speak out loud because some people can hear my subvocalization. I often subvocalize in the back of my throat, if you know what i mean? Its like, i speak with my mouth closed, silently, but in the back of my throat. Some people can actually hear this because i've heard people that have heard me talking "silently", just recently i heard two of my friends talking about what i said. I don't know how elese to think except to subvocalize, its causing me to think nothing but negative thoughts, and the negative thoughts are causing me high anxiety. The subvocalized negative thoughts get really bad especially when i'm doing physical activity. I just can't seem to even control my own voice any more. I just wish i can stop subvocalizing. It seems that when i subvocalize, even when my mouth is closed, i'm speaking out loud. Can someone help? I need to learn how to stop subvocalizing, prevent negative thoughts, (Yes i could at one time prevent negative thoughts, before i moved to another state, 99 percent of my thoughts were positive, i rarely got angry or sad, maybe once or twice a year) and the third thing i need to learn is how to control, prevent and burn anxiety. I love this forum and i love all of you.


Hey man. The end of your post stood out to me. I used to think of needing to control or prevent anxiety. Of course exercise is great to burn it off. But otherwise what I've learned is since anxiety is a sensation in the body, it's not physical, the way to "control" the non physical in a way is through non resistance. If you were alone and were feeling anxious you could practice taking a few slow deep breathes and just sort of sit with the anxiety, just let it be...you'll feel the anxiety wanting to rise a little still but just breath, the point isn't to get rid of the anxiety, it's to calm down or remain calm...anxiety passing is a result.

If you catch yourself dwelling on negativity again just calmly let it go and put your attention on your breath. Because you can only have your attention on one thing as a time and the breath is better than an anti-anxiety pill over time. Just practice this it when alone for a couple minutes at a time or longer if you feel like it. But it should never feel like your forcing it. It's about allowing feelings and thoughts to come and go without getting caught up in them. Eventually with enough practice you can learn do this when around others without them noticing while keeping yourself mostly calm till it passes rather than trying to struggle with it within which tends to aggravates anxiety.

I don't know if this will help with the subvocalizing, this is the first time I've ever heard of it.


----------



## Ramle (Dec 4, 2020)

subvocalize said:


> Well, i finally did it, i have control of my subvocalization, it was all because i had poor posture. I slouched and people say i looked funny when i sit down. The poor posture constricted my breathing and i was over breathing especially in the morning or whenever i have to do some work. Now i breathe freely, no more racing thoughts:boogie. The way i breathe has always controlled my thoughts. When i would breathe fast and or loudly, i couldn't control anything i said outloud nor my thoughts, i was always rushing and doinig things fast because of anxiety. Plus a lot of times i was breathing through my throat because of poor posture. That was the reason i had anxiety, improper breathing and incorrect posture.





subvocalize said:


> Well, i finally did it, i have control of my subvocalization, it was all because i had poor posture. I slouched and people say i looked funny when i sit down. The poor posture constricted my breathing and i was over breathing especially in the morning or whenever i have to do some work. Now i breathe freely, no more racing thoughts:boogie. The way i breathe has always controlled my thoughts. When i would breathe fast and or loudly, i couldn't control anything i said outloud nor my thoughts, i was always rushing and doinig things fast because of anxiety. Plus a lot of times i was breathing through my throat because of poor posture. That was the reason i had anxiety, improper breathing and incorrect posture.


hey I have the exact same problem,I subvocalize most of my thoughts and everyone around me can hear it. I also have no control over it, especially when I’m over stimulated. Could you please tell me how you stopped it? You said that you stopped it by fixing your breathing and posture,could you please elaborate on that for me? I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Ramle (Dec 4, 2020)

subvocalize said:


> Well, i finally did it, i have control of my subvocalization, it was all because i had poor posture. I slouched and people say i looked funny when i sit down. The poor posture constricted my breathing and i was over breathing especially in the morning or whenever i have to do some work. Now i breathe freely, no more racing thoughts:boogie. The way i breathe has always controlled my thoughts. When i would breathe fast and or loudly, i couldn't control anything i said outloud nor my thoughts, i was always rushing and doinig things fast because of anxiety. Plus a lot of times i was breathing through my throat because of poor posture. That was the reason i had anxiety, improper breathing and incorrect posture.


I have the exact same problem, my subvocalize my thoughts and I do it constantly. I also can’t keep seem to have any control of it, especially when I’m overstimulated or doing physical activity. You said that you have control of your subvocalization due to improving your posture and breathing. Could you please teach me how to control it? I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Ramle (Dec 4, 2020)

Hey there, so you have control over your sub vocalization now, so do other people still actually hear your sub vocalization?-even though you have control over it now?


subvocalize said:


> Well, i finally did it, i have control of my subvocalization, it was all because i had poor posture. I slouched and people say i looked funny when i sit down. The poor posture constricted my breathing and i was over breathing especially in the morning or whenever i have to do some work. Now i breathe freely, no more racing thoughts:boogie. The way i breathe has always controlled my thoughts. When i would breathe fast and or loudly, i couldn't control anything i said outloud nor my thoughts, i was always rushing and doinig things fast because of anxiety. Plus a lot of times i was breathing through my throat because of poor posture. That was the reason i had anxiety, improper breathing and incorrect posture.


----------



## Phoenix40 (Nov 12, 2021)

Esther1123 said:


> I'm questioning if this is even physically possible, as many of the sounds we make when talking are formed with our tongue and the shape of our mouth. How could someone make sounds from the back of their throat, besides grunting, if their mouth is closed?
> I wonder if someone could say something outloud while believing that they have their mouth closed and that it's only in their head.


It is possible as we do it unconsciously when we read


----------



## smay (9 mo ago)

subvocalize said:


> I didn't know what other forum here to put this in but, my subvocalization is out of control. Sometimes i even speak out loud because some people can hear my subvocalization. I often subvocalize in the back of my throat, if you know what i mean? Its like, i speak with my mouth closed, silently, but in the back of my throat. Some people can actually hear this because i've heard people that have heard me talking "silently", just recently i heard two of my friends talking about what i said. I don't know how elese to think except to subvocalize, its causing me to think nothing but negative thoughts, and the negative thoughts are causing me high anxiety. The subvocalized negative thoughts get really bad especially when i'm doing physical activity. I just can't seem to even control my own voice any more. I just wish i can stop subvocalizing. It seems that when i subvocalize, even when my mouth is closed, i'm speaking out loud. Can someone help? I need to learn how to stop subvocalizing, prevent negative thoughts, (Yes i could at one time prevent negative thoughts, before i moved to another state, 99 percent of my thoughts were positive, i rarely got angry or sad, maybe once or twice a year) and the third thing i need to learn is how to control, prevent and burn anxiety. I love this forum and i love all of you.


Yes I can help with all of your problems. However I have also noticed physical activity makes it more difficult to control my mind. During these times I just think things I don't mind sharing with others. [Mod Edit]


----------



## smay (9 mo ago)

Starcut83 said:


> Hey man. The end of your post stood out to me. I used to think of needing to control or prevent anxiety. Of course exercise is great to burn it off. But otherwise what I've learned is since anxiety is a sensation in the body, it's not physical, the way to "control" the non physical in a way is through non resistance. If you were alone and were feeling anxious you could practice taking a few slow deep breathes and just sort of sit with the anxiety, just let it be...you'll feel the anxiety wanting to rise a little still but just breath, the point isn't to get rid of the anxiety, it's to calm down or remain calm...anxiety passing is a result.
> 
> If you catch yourself dwelling on negativity again just calmly let it go and put your attention on your breath. Because you can only have your attention on one thing as a time and the breath is better than an anti-anxiety pill over time. Just practice this it when alone for a couple minutes at a time or longer if you feel like it. But it should never feel like your forcing it. It's about allowing feelings and thoughts to come and go without getting caught up in them. Eventually with enough practice you can learn do this when around others without them noticing while keeping yourself mostly calm till it passes rather than trying to struggle with it within which tends to aggravates anxiety.
> 
> I don't know if this will help with the subvocalizing, this is the first time I've ever heard of it.


I have emotional control methods. If you practice them the way I teach, you will gain greater control over the mind in a shorter amount of time. The trick is NOT using memories, and just make yourself feel how you want. [Mod Edit]


----------



## gryphon.j.solutions (3 mo ago)

davahub said:


> Hello, The process you are encountering is voice to skull transmissions or directed energy weapon. What makes you sub vocalize in the back of your throat is motor neuro control of you sub vocalization process. The process is not only read through sensors but stimulated with direct nerve energy stimulation. This enables the people that commit this crime to use your mental sub vocal voice ask the cognitive voice questions that are automatically answered. These answers are read using eeg or emg back to the criminals and they can basically read your mind the trick is to control the sub vocalization stimulation through muscle training. You can try to hold your tongue from moving or you can drink water or you can use breathing techniques. David Huber


 David Huber, !!!! I need to get in touch with you immediately, I can’t even believe I came across this message 12 years later. I hope you are alive and well and my email is [email protected] you are the smartest man alive, please contact me


----------



## Ramle (Dec 4, 2020)

gryphon.j.solutions said:


> David Huber, !!!! I need to get in touch with you immediately, I can’t even believe I came across this message 12 years later. I hope you are alive and well and my email is [email protected] you are the smartest man alive, please contact me


Hey I sent you some emails, I know of a possible solution to people hearing your sub vocals.I also can get you in contact with David. Feel free to reply to my emails


----------

